# Persian: Soft war



## Cath.S.

Hi Farsi-speaking friends, 

the present thread is linked to another one I started earlier in the English-French Vocabulary forum, until I realized I was (and still am) trying to translate into French a phrase I first read in English, but that has itself been translated from Farsi into English.

I would like to make sure, before trying to look for a suitable translation in my own native language,, that the  English rendition accurately reflects the original Farsi expression.

The expression can be found today in an Iranian context (but in English) in the online newspaper Tehran Times, of which here is an extract:

National Prosecutor General  Gholam-Hossein Mohseni-Ejei has stated that the enemy has launched an  all-out *soft war* against Iran.
Source

I have to confess I can't speak, read or write any Farsi at all, so I really need your help.

Thanks _so much _for telling me what the exact words would be in Farsi and what their connotations are, especially the word rendered as *soft*.

Answers can be either in French or in English.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pasargadae

"soft war" a été comencé à utilizer par des membres de gouvernement iranien apres la derniere election presidetal en Iran dont le resultat ,comme tu sais, a provoqué beaucoup de manifestations contre eux.
d'un coté quand on utilize ce mot, ca cencerne les manieres de protestations et distribuation des informations reliees par media, quotidien, .. et surtout internet(email,weblog,...) et de l'autre coté on l'emploie quand on voulait dire que des gouvernements etrangers protegent des oppositions iraniennes (a l'aide de media, journaux et ..) pour qu'ils puissent changer le gouvernement par une "revolution de velour"( ou quelque chose comme "la revolution orange").
En persan(farsi) on utilize exactement la traduction de"Soft War" (mot par mot) comme on dit par exemple "guerre douce" en francaise. comme tu a ecrit, c'est plutot "conflit sans armes" mais le mot "guerre froid" n'est pas une difinition just. de tout facon je ne peux pas dire un bon equivalant en francais!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Cher Pasargadae, merci mille fois pour cette explication très précise, et en français en plus ! 

Donc il me semble que c'est bien _guerre douce_, ou peut-être, _molle_, puisqu'en français _soft_ peut signifier les deux.

Si cela ne t'ennuie pas, pourrais-tu me dire si le mot persan a deux sens possibles ?
En français_ soft_ signifie soit 
_agréable au toucher_ (comme de la soie, par exemple) => _doux_
soit
_qui offre peu de résistance, qui cède à la pression _(comme de la neige en train de fondre) =>
_mou_ (féminin _molle_).

L'adjectif persan signifie-t-il le premier, le second, ou bien les deux selon le contexte, comme en anglais ? Aussi, pourrais-tu transcrire pour moi, en phonétique, cette expression ?


Encore merci de ta patience.


----------



## searcher123

Cath.S. said:


> (...)
> I have to confess I can't speak, read or write any Farsi at all, so I really need your help.
> 
> Thanks _so much _for telling me what the exact words would be in Farsi and what their connotations are, especially the word rendered as *soft*.(...)



This is not a new phrase in Persian. 'Soft war' is used of many years ago and means 'a war without any martial weapons against I.R.Iran by western countries: with broadcasting rumors, with laying in newspapers, with supporting of opposite groups furtively and so on'. The meaning of soft in 'soft war' is 'without any objective pressure'. So your second proposal meaning  is correct.


----------



## Cath.S.

All those informations are precious, Searcher, especially knowing that the phrase is a common political one.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Au contraire, je crois que ce mot se dit toujours !. Une guerre molle, douce ou peut-être un combat doux signifie : faire la guerre contre un pays, sans tuer officielement ses gens et en utilisant des bombes etc... Normalement dans cette guerre-là l'option militaire n'existe pas, mais c'est plutôt faire du mal à un pays, à un peuple tout en silence et à l'aide des médias, en créeant des images négatives d'un pays afin de l'obliger de changer ses idées, ses affaires, ses programmes, renoncer de ses projets etc..
Ex : les états unis et l'israel souhaitent que l'iran renonce de ses programmes nucléaires !

Amicalement
Iman


----------



## Cath.S.

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Au contraire, je crois que ce mot se dit toujours !. Je ne crois pas que quiconque ait dit qu'il ne se disait plus.Une guerre molle, douce ou peut-être un combat doux signifie : faire la guerre contre un pays, sans tuer officielement ses gens et en utilisant des bombes etc... Normalement dans cette guerre-là l'option militaire n'existe pas, mais c'est plutôt faire du mal à un pays, à un peuple tout en silence et à l'aide des médias, en créeant des images négatives d'un pays afin de l'obliger de changer ses idées, ses affaires, ses programmes, renoncer de ses projets etc..
> Ex : les états unis et l'israel souhaitent que l'iran renonce de ses programmes nucléaires !
> 
> Amicalement
> Iman


Bonjour Iman, 

je te remercie de t'intéresser à mon fil ; je cerne, je crois, le concept en question, mais ce que je voudrais ce sont des précisions sur les mots employés en persan, en particulier le mot traduit par _soft,_ à quoi d'autre il s'applique en général etc.

Par exemple, si j'appelle X cet adjectif, (dont j'aimerais vraiment que quelqu'un poste la transcription en alphabet occidental) l'équivalent de software est-il X quelque chose ? Dit-on que la fourrure est X ? Que le nouveau liquide vaisselle laisse les mains X ?


----------



## swift

Salut Cath,

D'après ce que j'ai pu trouver, on dit en persan :

جنگ نرم

Voici une traduction du persan en français qui pourrait te donner quelques pistes quant aux connotations du mot "نرم" (à confirmer par un locuteur de cette langue) :


> نرم efféminé, amende (nom  féminin), fin, fine, flexible, floconneu [sic], plastique, lisse, douce, doux,  souple (adjectif; adverbe), velours (nom masculin)
> 
> Source : http://api.ariadic.com/?word=%20%D9%86%D8%B1%D9%85&lcode=03


On trouve de nombreuses occurrences de  جنگ نرم avec Google.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> Envoyé par Swift : D'après ce que j'ai pu trouver, on dit en persan :
> 
> جنگ نرم


Oui ,c'est bien cela 



swift said:


> Voici une traduction du persan en français qui pourrait te donner quelques pistes quant aux connotations du mot "نرم" (à confirmer par un locuteur de cette langue) :


 
Oui, ce sont de bons équivalents, mais n'ont pas tout à fait le sens de celui du mot dont on parle.



Cath.S. said:


> Bonjour Iman,
> 
> je te remercie de t'intéresser à mon fil ; je cerne, je crois, le concept en question, mais ce que je voudrais ce sont des précisions sur les mots employés en persan, en particulier le mot traduit par _soft,_ à quoi d'autre il s'applique en général etc.
> 
> Par exemple, si j'appelle X cet adjectif, (dont j'aimerais vraiment que quelqu'un poste la transcription en alphabet occidental) l'équivalent de software est-il X quelque chose ?  نرم افزار Dit-on que la fourrure est X ? Que le nouveau liquide vaisselle laisse les mains X ? Oui


 
Soft war = جنگ نرم

Rebonjour
Ah je pense que vous vous intéressez plutôt de la place de cette adjectif dans la langue persane
Ca dépend !
نرم = Mou,Molle et en anglais soft
Regardez sa place dans les exemples dessous
Software / L'application ou logiciel = نرم افزار
Par contre, dans cet exemple-ci نرم (mou) se trouve après le nom (tout comme le français) 
Un mur mou = یک دیوار نرم

J'espère d'avoir été clair 
Amicalement
Iman


----------



## Cath.S.

IMANAKBARI said:


> Oui ,c'est bien cela
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, ce sont de bons équivalents, mais n'ont pas tout à fait le sens de celui du mot dont on parle.
> 
> 
> 
> Soft war = جنگ نرم
> 
> Rebonjour
> Ah je pense que vous vous intéressez plutôt de la place de cette adjectif dans la langue persane
> Ca dépend !
> نرم = Mou,Molle et en anglais soft
> Regardez sa place dans les exemples dessous
> Software / L'application ou logiciel = نرم افزار
> Par contre, dans cet exemple-ci نرم (mou) se trouve après le nom (tout comme le français)
> Un mur mou = یک دیوار نرم
> 
> J'espère d'avoir été clair
> Amicalement
> Iman


Très clair, merci infiniment ; je vois maintenant que les emplois de نرم
sont aussi variés que ceux de l'anglais _soft._

J'ai aussi trouvé maintenant un dictionnaire persan-anglais en ligne, POD, que vous connaissez certainement.

Auriez-vous par hasard connaissance d'un site où je pourrais entendre la prononciation de ce mot, que j'aimerais connaître par simple curiosité?


----------



## searcher123

There was a dictionary at this address, but is closed  by Britain because 'soft war'


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Cath.S. said:


> Auriez-vous par hasard connaissance d'un site où je pourrais entendre la prononciation de ce mot, que j'aimerais connaître par simple curiosité?


 
Searcher123 a bien indiqué l'adresse de ce dictionnaire en ligne. Vous pourrez donc entendre la prononciation dans qqs jours où ce site sera reouvert. en attendant je vous écris sa prononciation en ortographe française

Ca se prononce "Narme" tout comme " Arme", "charme" ,"larme" : (A condition que vous prononciez R comme les italiens )

Salutations


----------



## Cath.S.

searcher123 said:


> There was a dictionary at this address, but is closed  by Britain because 'soft war'


Well if that's a fact, all I can say is that's a real shame, hindering access to knowledge being,, in my view, a " نرم crime" against mankind.

Tnank you _very much_ for the link, though, Searcher; I hope  the site will be back on line some time soon.



			
				IMANAKBARIi said:
			
		

> Searcher123 a bien indiqué l'adresse de ce dictionnaire en ligne. Vous  pourrez donc entendre la prononciation dans qqs jours où ce site sera  reouvert. en attendant je vous écris sa prononciation en ortographe  française
> 
> Ca se prononce "Narme" tout comme " Arme", "charme" ,"larme" : (A condition que vous prononciez R comme les italiens )


Encore une fois, merci, Iman  ; c'est beaucoup plus satisfaisant de savoir comment prononcer un mot, cela lui fait perdre son côté abstrait et le rend plus réel. J'arrive à peu près à rouler les r. 

Je suivrai vos conseils et réessaierai le lien dans quelques temps.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Cath.S. said:


> Encore une fois, merci, Iman  ; c'est beaucoup plus satisfaisant de savoir comment prononcer un mot, cela lui fait perdre son côté abstrait et le rend plus réel. J'arrive à peu près à rouler les r.
> 
> Je suivrai vos conseils et réessaierai le lien dans quelques temps.


 
De rien, c'est avec plaisir ! 
A propos, vous pouvez me tutoyer ! si je vous vouvoie, c'est que vous êtes plus agée que moi, et je vouvoie toujours tous ceux qui sont plus agés que moi pour qu'ils ne se fachent pas contre moi (comme ca ) .

Salutations
Iman


----------



## searcher123

I uploaded the pronunciation to the net. You can download it from *this link*.


----------

